# Mare dripping milk



## Asha (18 March 2012)

Hi, a bit worried. My mare is 348 days, and has been waxed up for 3 days. After 2 hours of being in her stable, i noticed she had some milk on one of her teats. its opaque and has been dripping since. Will this cause a problem ? Will the foal need plasma, is baby due tonight ?


----------



## Asha (18 March 2012)

Actually neither. Have read plenty but seem to get conflicting advice.
Why bother replying if your just going to be rude.


----------



## Thistle (18 March 2012)

Keep a close eye on the mare tonight and phone the vet if you are worried. Get the vet to run an IGG test on the foal when they come out to check it over.


----------



## Mega (18 March 2012)

Hi asha 
Sounds to me like things are imminent, however some mares drip milk for a few days before foaling. 
Some might say to milk your mare if she'll let you, then you can make sure foally gets some colostrum when it's born. If she foals tonight you should be fine, it really depends how much she's dripping & how long it goes on for before the foal is born.
I'm assuming your vet will come to check up once the foal arrives, they can test to check if the foal has had enough colostrum, however by that point if it hasn't (assuming post 12hrs old) a blood transfusion will be advised for the foal & obviously you don't want that if you can avoid it.
Not sure if that helps or confuses you further. Best chat to your vet if you are worried.
On an aside showjumper007 there is no need to be rude. We all use this site for support & advice from others who might have seen more or been through things we have not. No one know anything. If you can't say something nice (or constructive) don't say anything at all.


----------



## Asha (18 March 2012)

Thanks Mega & Thistle.

She didnt drip any milk with her first foal, so it was a bit of a surprise. Ill keep an eye on her through the night and ring the vet first thing.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (18 March 2012)

Asha, if I were you I would not take my eyes off that mare, night and day from now on. It sounds like this is your first foaling, so please have your vet on speed dial and phone him straight away if you are at all concerned about anything. It's his job to advise you and better be safe than sorry, as things can go wrong very quickly.

BTW, my mare runs milk for several hours before foaling and both her foals have still had their full dose of colostrum, so try not to worry too much, unless the milk running continues for more than a day or two (+ get IgG blood test asap, if unsure).

Good luck, make sure you watch her like a hawk, make sure the birth is attended and above all, Enjoy! It's the most wondreful thing x


----------



## GinnieRedwings (18 March 2012)

Asha said:



			Thanks Mega & Thistle.

She didnt drip any milk with her first foal, so it was a bit of a surprise. Ill keep an eye on her through the night and ring the vet first thing.
		
Click to expand...

Or perhaps it isn't your first foaling ! Good luck anyway!


----------



## minime (19 March 2012)

Don't worry as it can and does happen often. I have had a mare drip for nearly a week before foaling and the foal did just fine. You won't get much sleep but      I would imagine you will get a foal very soon so keep your eye on her.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## micramadam (19 March 2012)

My mare dripped milk for over a week before she foaled. 
Don't worry this does not mean that she is losing the colostrum that the foal needs. That only comes in a few hours before the foal is born and you can see the change in colour and consistency. 
If the milk she is running now is creamy and yellowish in colour she is imminent. That is to say probably within 12 hours. If it is still watery and pale then it could be a couple of days longer but you have to watch her as it can change within a few hours!
My mare's milk changed in the evening (21.00 hrs) and her foal was born at 04.45 hrs.
Another good indication is taste. You only need a tiny bit to taste and if it is sweet and sickly then it is the real stuff!


----------



## Asha (19 March 2012)

Thanks everyone. This morning it has turned creamy yellowish, and had stopped dripping. She was quite anxious this morning so should be tonight. Hopefully !!


----------



## Mega (19 March 2012)

Oooooo keep us posted


----------



## Laafet (19 March 2012)

Good luck - we've had two run milk for two weeks before foaling this year so who knows!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (20 March 2012)

there is a difference between dry mild on her teats and running milk

my mare had milk on her teats  about 2 weeks before foaling 
 once she was dripping milk it was 2 days before foal 

 watch for her bum muscles by the tail  once these go very squishy foaling is no far away   a day or so.

 also watch for contractions too


----------



## Asha (20 March 2012)

Hi All, everything went well, and baby Aria arrived safely early hours of this morning. The vets coming out tonight to check her bloods. Thanks everyone. So please, shes just what i wanted, a mirror image of her mummy x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 March 2012)

Ahhh, lovely


----------



## Little Alfie (20 March 2012)

Brilliant,
glad everything went ok


----------



## minime (20 March 2012)

Congratulations, she is adorable.


----------



## Holly831 (20 March 2012)

Congratulations! What a little sweetie


----------



## Thistle (20 March 2012)

Awww she is gorgeous, makes me all broody again.


----------



## Mega (20 March 2012)

Ah so pleased for you. Congrats xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 March 2012)

awwwwwwwwww she is adorable and a lovely name

 makes me broody  I would love to breed again hubby wont let me


----------



## GinnieRedwings (22 March 2012)

Leviathan said:



			awwwwwwwwww she is adorable and a lovely name

 makes me broody  I would love to breed again hubby wont let me

Click to expand...

^^^^^^ Ditto ^^^^^^


----------



## cblover (22 March 2012)

So sweet, really pleased it all went well!  Enjoy the summer with them both!


----------



## Asha (22 March 2012)

My little boy was so pleased this morning, she came upto him and give him a big lick. Shes really quite bold and very friendly. The vet checked her yesterday, and both mum and baby are fine. Bloods ok too. 

Really looking forward to the summer, and just spending time with them.

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages.


----------



## minime (22 March 2012)

Thanks for the update, that is wonderful news.


----------



## Mega (22 March 2012)

I'm in the want another one camp & hubby not allowing. 
Great to here he's doing well asha.


----------

